# Recce book -- I need the title, author



## humint (8 Nov 2002)

There‘s a book out there about/written by a guy from a recce unit during a tour in the former Yugoslavia. I think it came out 3 or 4 years ago. Does anyone know the title and author of the book. Thanks.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (8 Nov 2002)

I think its called The Sharp End by James R. Davis
I have the book and its good.


----------



## aa (8 Nov 2002)

Jim is a good story teller, but for those of us who have served with him it is a bit hard to read without either laughing at him or getting pissed off. Just take it with a BIG dose of skepticism. He wrote it to sell books.......


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Nov 2002)

AA - I have some book reviews at my site at  http://www.canadiansoldiers.com  - if you wanted to put some words together regarding this book, I‘d be pleased to put them up on the site, credited to you of course.  I‘d be interested in specific criticisms of the book - I think books are meant to be discussed publicly, not just read.  Especially history books.


----------

